

Senator calls for the Anarchist Cookbook to be “removed from the Internet” - keithly
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/04/senator-calls-for-the-anarchist-cookbook-to-be-removed-from-the-internet/

======
fabulist
I'd really rather if the people in our government were mature enough to
understand that death is the inevitable result of being alive, and it is
futile to trade our civil liberties to attempt a 100% survival rate. I'm much
more worried about our government suspecting I'm a consumer of CP because I
use Tor than I am that angry extremists will lash out at me. A dispassionate
appraisal of the facts reveals the first to be far more likely.

~~~
twobits
"I'd really rather if the people in our government were mature enough to
understand that death is the inevitable result of being alive, and it is
futile to trade our civil liberties to attempt a 100% survival rate."

You suppose that they don't know that. You suppose that their motives are to
improve your survival rate, ie to protect you. You suppose they are
uninformed, erroneous, lack historical knowledge and sophistication. That they
are basically unknowledgeable, and uninformed. That they opt for
(unattainable) perfection, destroying unwillingly freedom in the process.
Basically, you assume they are "stupid".

That's, (without you wanting it,) arrogant on your part. "They don't
know/understand". You don't give enough credit to the enemy. Things get much
clearer, all over the place, if you suppose instead that the people in charge
are NOT actually "immature", "stupid", "uninformed", but instead that they
target your civil liberties in the first place, for personal and their
sponsors' gain, and that caring about you and me, are just convenient excuses.

~~~
fabulist
I think there are a lot of people in our government who fit that description.
I don't believe that explanation makes sense in this particular instance.

------
cjensen
Keep in mind that Feinstein has witnessed political violence firsthand: she
was the first into Harvey Milk's office after his assassination[1]. Her views
on the Constitutionality of all tools of violence are understandably less
permissive than most people.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moscone–Milk_assassinations](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moscone–Milk_assassinations)

------
cratermoon
The FBI is getting really good at catching people involved in FBI plots.

------
A_COMPUTER
She will have a tough time retroactively removing the copy I and presumably
thousands of other people downloaded from ftp.spies.com in 1995. At least two
decades too late, Dianne.

------
mkempe
Dianne Feinstein (D-CA), who "doesn't understand how the Internet works." Nor
does she understand the Constitution.

------
krapp
Yeah. Good luck with that.

